# Restoration project: Citizen C023-088069



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

A few months ago, this baby turned up on ebay, and as a novice horologist I thought it would be a good learning exercise to take it apart and see if it could be fixed. 







At 68 bucks it would not be at a great cost if i accidentally ruined the movement, and if I succeded it would be a great addition to my small collection of watches. The watch is a Citizen c023-088069 divers watch, first produced by Citizen in 1985. I am unsure of the exact production date of this watch, but it is from before 1990.

First lesson: When buying off ebay for restoration, be sure that the item is actually restorable. As can be seen on the photo below, the screws were almost worn out, and I could not get them out myself. Secondly, if you chose shipping via ebay's shipping&tax programme it will cost you!







I contacted a watchmaker I trust to get the screws out, and in addition find new screws. That was relatively easy: A week later I got the watch back, now with new screws. The screws were expensive (28 USD including the effort) but I was relieved that they could come out at all. I also purchased a cheap replacement strap on ebay for $5. It is the one that is pictured on the various pictures, and it will be replaced by a NATO strap as soon as I get around to it. Lug with is 24mm by the way.

Next came the exiting part: Opening the watch. While waiting for the new screws i purchased 20 units of SR920W/SR921W (noadays called AG6) for next to nothing (3$ including postage) on ebay so the batteries could be changed. The C023 uses three battery units, but first i had to get the old ones out. The battery is secured by a small metal bridge that is actually quite tight. Thus must be pushed aside, and then the battery will pop out.







The old battery units







Screws and the three metal bridges that keep the batteries in place.







Caseback







The empty battery sockets. I jumped a few hedges when I closed up the watch: It is good practice to give the case back gasket some silicone or replace it. If you are going to use it for actual diving, you should know your craft or get is pressure tested properly. For now, I will only use it for daily wear.

Once the batteries were replaced and the screws were back in, i faced a new challenge. The digital part of the watch worked, but the seconds hand was stuck! I could see tiny movements from the hand, but it was not getting anywhere. After googling a bit around I found a way to get the movement out (it is actually quite easy) but as I was about to embark on that adventure, the second hand started moving. Turns out, it just needed a little time to warm up (a common problem with quatrz divers, I am told).







New screws





















All in all, this project cost me $147, which is ridiculous in terms of the quality of the watch and the effort put in. The next project is to get the case back gasket changed. I also want to replace the glass and bezel insert which is a bit banged up and it also needs to be relumed, but more on that later!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Good job so far, please keep us informed.


----------



## BillZ260 (Oct 28, 2014)

Fun


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

where did you get the screws? I need to replace mine. thanks.


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

error post - see below


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

Stockegsix said:


> where did you get the screws? I need to replace mine. thanks.



I got them through my local watchdealer. They have sold a ton of this particular model, so I imagine they had some spares or ordered them from a Danish dealer who has.

PM me if you want me to set you up with the particular watchdealer.


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a few pic more to show. Turns out the second hand had a tendency to get stuck every once in a while, so I decided to remove the entire movement and nudge the second hans gently. It is apparently a common problem, if the watch has been "dead" for a while, especially if the watch is older. It could be a fleck of dust or old lube that has hardened. It took much more niggeling than I expected to remove the crown, but once that was completed removing the movement was piece of cake.








The movement outside the casing. The four transducer springs on the far right are a part of the water and depth sensor, particular to dive watches.







Crown, movement and "O-ring". The little spring is the alarm spring, which triggers the alarm. It actually rests directly on the caseback. Don't lose that - it takes ages finding it on the floor. I'm talking from experience here.







The empty case with the other parts.







The watch looks magnificent on an olive NATO with gold-tone rings.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

You are lucky as the used battery did not leak.
I have seen some of these nice Citizen destroyed by bad battery leakage.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

This model bring back memories of my youth. Traving and scuba around. Eyes getting moist...


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

It does look incredible on the (slightly too long) olive NATO strap.


----------



## Chilliluk (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, very nice and interesting thread... I have the same watch, it is working good, but the movement is a bit slow. Is there any way how to adjust it? My watch looses 3 seconds a day...maybe there is a trimmer screw or something, but I can't see it..


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

I did the send it to the manufacturer route. They will still overhaul the entire thing FYI.










Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

nice work.

for anyone that likes the look / wants a new watch.. there are still some JP2000-08E out there, mostly in spain for some reason or other? whatever.. my wife got me this one for xmas, I **think it was $350~ or so shipped.. but as it was a gift I'm not 100% on that..

more expensive than when these were still more widely available but not bad.. different than the vintage one. has screw on back and a single battery (which I have been told last longer than the vintage 3x batteries )

kewl watches either version .. I really like mine::


----------

